# [RHYTHMBOX] U$s1millon para mi :P (solucionado)

## GermanBobr

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Aprovecho entonces este problema que tengo para presentarme  :Razz: 

Tengo un problema muy feo con el Rhythmbox...

Cuadno quiero reproducir una cancion me tira el siguiente error: "No se ha podido crear el elemento de salida de audio; compruebe su configuración"

En consola sale:

```
 

germaneitor64 ~ # rhythmbox --verbose

   $1 = 

   $1 = 

   $2 = 

   $3 = 

   $4 = 

** (rhythmbox:14320): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and osssink doesn't work

Got error opening "file:///root/Desktop/Musica/Pink%20Floyd/01-the_wall_cd1/01-in_the_flesh.mp3": No se ha podido crear el elemento de salida de audio; compruebe su configuraciÃ³n

 
```

¡¿QUE HAGO?!, me paso a amarok??  :Razz: Last edited by GermanBobr on Fri Mar 30, 2007 7:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

No sé si podré ayudarte mucho, pero a ver por pasos hay varias cosas.

1- Agradeceria que el titulo pusieras una cosa así [TEMA] descripción del problema (estado)

      El estado puede ser abierto cerrado solucionado, según avance.

2.- ¿¿Estas trabajando desde root para reproducir musica?? No es nada aconsejable, en absoluto... yo en tu lugar crearia un usuario y trabajaria desde el reservando el root para situaciones que se requieran (hay mucho escrito de esto)

3.- El sonido te funciona? Solo te falla el Rhythmbox? En que escritorio trabajas (basicamente que librerias tiendes a usar las de kde, gnome? ambas?)

A mi amarok me gusta más; pero como organiza los elementos y la base de datos con sus busquedas es una pasada rhythmbox gana la medalla.

Tienes instalados los codecs de mp3?

Has configurado el alsa?

Repostea con más información

----------

## Neodraco

Yo voto por los codecs de mp3 del gstreamer  :Smile: 

----------

## GermanBobr

1- Jejeje, Perdon por lo del titulo, soy nuevo en el foro, lo tendré en cuenta para la proxima.

2- Estoy como root xq como todavia estoy terminando de instalar todo me resulta sumamente incomodo tener que estar cambiando de usuario y todo eso... cuando tenga todo establecido me voy a crear un usuario... por ahora lo dejo asi...

3- El sonido anda joya, tanto VLC como Totem reproducen mp3 sin problemas... Trabajo en gnome, lo del amaroK era un chiste, no tengo la más minima intencion de instalar las librerias de kde siendo que rhythmbox es un programa muchisisismo más comodo que el amaroK...

Tengo todo andando, tanto el alsa como las librerias MAD y el plugin Gstreamer-mad.

Me falto decir que estoy trabajando sobre un Amd athlon 64...

Salu2

----------

## sefirotsama

No pasa nada por lo del titulo són normas del foro y la verdad se hace más comodo con los titulos así (puedes editarlo si eso...).

Lo del usuario no habria de ser problema (trabaja con sudo o haz "su" en la consola siempre que tengas tu usuario en el grupo wheel).

El sonido si lo tienes bien configurado y en otros programas te va.... mira de recompilar el rhyt con unas variable uses más adecuadas (no me hagas decir como se mira de memoria).  En el handbook o en los manuales encontrars como mirar que variables use piden algunos programa como incluirlas para todos o solo para algunos paquetes.

Una vez modificadas las USE recompila el ryth con algo así:

```
emerge --newuse --color y rhythmbox
```

Mucho no te puedo ayudar en esto si dices que en otros programas si te va bien.

----------

## GermanBobr

los unicos use que no  tenia activados eran aac, pda y debug, descarto ya de por si el ultimo, y no creo que ninguno de los otros dos tenga nada que ver pero voy a hacer la prueba y despues te digo...

Cabe destacar que ayer a la noche, despues de haber revisado los parametros use, no solo recompile el rhythmbox sino que actualizé todo el sistema con los nuevos parametros para ver si lo hacia andar... Lo deje toda la noche compilando y recompilando  :Razz: 

y a la mañana desperté y me encontre con que el rhythmbox seguia sin funcionar pero aunque sea me empezó a andar el xmoto xD

----------

## GermanBobr

No... recompilando y todo aun no anda...

----------

## GermanBobr

YYYYY???, a nadie se le ocurre nada??? :'(

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummmm borrate los .rhythmbox del  home de root, quizas es una basura que se colo en la configuración y al iniciar de nuevo los crea limpios. Por otro lado, ¿has colocado en su configuarción que debe usar alsa como salida de sonido?

----------

## logos

Prueba a instalar media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac

Quizá también te interese la opción de probar el programa exaile http://www.exaile.org/trac, es un intento de hacer un amarok para gtk, a mi me gusta mucho.

Salu2!

----------

## sefirotsama

si ya lo has recompilado solo puedo decirte lo que ya te ha dicho Eleazar : borra el archivo de configuración que tenga tu usuario y mira que usa como motor el ALSA.

Suerte

----------

## GermanBobr

Pero... no encuentro ningun archivo de configuracion   :Confused: 

Los unicos dos archivos que tienen que ver con rhythmbox son uno con las playlists y otro con la base de datos de los temas... no hay ningun archivo de configuracion...

Ah!, tal vez sirva de algo decir que tengo que volver a ejecutar el alsaconf cada vez que enciendo el equipo porque sino no se escucha nada...

----------

## GermanBobr

Parece que el problema es que por error agregué "esd" a los use... asi que solo tuve que cambiarlo por "-esd" y ya tendría que funcionar...

Todavia estoy recompilando todo... cuando termine y lo pruebo aviso si anduvo x si alguien tiene el mismo problema...

Al parecer se debe a un bug del gstreamer, que se produce cuando está instalado esd, que ya se solucionó, pero la nueva version todavia no está disponible via portage.

Un saludo a todos

Y gracias a los que se interesaron en ayudarme

----------

## sefirotsama

 *GermanBobr wrote:*   

> Pero... no encuentro ningun archivo de configuracion  
> 
> Los unicos dos archivos que tienen que ver con rhythmbox son uno con las playlists y otro con la base de datos de los temas... no hay ningun archivo de configuracion...
> 
> Ah!, tal vez sirva de algo decir que tengo que volver a ejecutar el alsaconf cada vez que enciendo el equipo porque sino no se escucha nada...

 

Lo del alsa (siento no ser de mucha utilidad en lo demás), como root:

Configuralo una vez (asegurate de que el archivo esta bien aunque con que suene ya deberia bastar) y luego añadelo al inicio del sistema:

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Suerte y....  que la musica te acompañe

----------

## GermanBobr

YA ESTÁ!!! AHORA SI QUE ANDA!!!

Les cuento lo que tuve que hacer x si a alguien le pasa lo mismo:

en la consola ponen: gconf-editor

ahi buscan en system->gstreamer->[version]->default

y cambian el valor de audiosink por "alsasink"

-----

El error se produce cuando hay dos versiones diferentes de gstreamer instaladas (0.8 y 0.10), Rhythmbox se agarra de la version 0.8, pero todo el resto del software (incluido los asistentes de configuracion del gnome) se agarran de la 0.10, es por eso que por mucho que configurara el pipeline de salida de audio siempre iba a estar configurando el de la version 0.10...

...

Ahora si, muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron...

Adios...

----------

